# NOV 29th Iowa Snow Storm



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

*So Iowa boys*,
what all do you on the south and east side of are great state think there going to get in the next two days, everyone and I mean eveyone even (SNOWDAY) has been worng on this thing started off as no thing then yesterday maybe 1" no today just before the 6pm news (*HOLD THE PHONE boys and girls full out snow storm)* one DM, station 1"-3" another 2"-4" Noaa 3"-5" Accueweather 2" all my tomarrow* O* we do' nt know lets say by 6pm hell monday now or lets go all friggin week

*SO again what do you boys think we will get*

Hell I do nt care I get to go out on a 1" for 75% payupof my stuff but at least have a dam clue in what in the he## these ****** are going to say at 10pm :realmad: Ithink I 'm going to stick my Rear out the door and if I fart then may be we will get 4" wet and naste inches


----------



## mkatrucking (Sep 4, 2008)

Hard to say... I'm over here in Davenport and we must have the same weather people. Nobody has a clue. whatever we get lets just hope it sticks!


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

May do some sanding and that's about it none of it really stuck, there back to 1" maybe 2" here in DM if where lucky!! is what they said at 10pm news friggin retards *Ou Ou the sky is falling the sky is falling * woops never mind my bad


----------



## WheelerandSon (Jan 6, 2005)

hey mkatrucking. where are you located in Davenport? I am in Eldridge but have accounts in Davenport.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

ive heard for us 1-2".....we have maybe a 1/2 inch on the ground now.


----------



## saynow (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey there central and eastern Iowa guys...it's 9:00 a.m. are you going out? I pretty sure we will have to open these places up overnight. Looks like 3" before 6:00 a.m. Monday.


----------



## mkatrucking (Sep 4, 2008)

Just starting to stick.. Heaviest snow later tonight. abut yes probably have to go out tonight.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

We got just over 2" so far in Clear Lake. I went out at 8 and did 80% of my accounts.
At 10 last night there was a dusting and NOTHING on the radar. Woke up at 7 to 2".
Going back out to check for drifting and to finish clan-ups.


----------



## WheelerandSon (Jan 6, 2005)

Has snowed off and on all day here in the Quad Cities. Nothing is sticking to the pavement. Heavier stuff to fall overnight. We'll see. Of course, I only got three new accounts this year, so it's not like it would take me long to get my accounts done. If anybody is overwhelmed with accounts this year, feel free to give me a call. As a matter of a fact, I am selling one truck due to the lack of response this season. Are customers shell shocked from last year, or what???


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Winter Weather Advisory from 6am to 6pm Wednesday. 3-5inches of snow followed by 15-30mph winds. Hopefully I'll get called out to go help the city. Get ready and be careful guys.


----------

